# eficientar / eficientizar



## Tilitili

No sé si sólo pase en México, pero hay muchas personas que utilizan el verbo "eficientar" y otras tantas que utilizan "eficientizar", ninguno de los dos está en el diccionario de la rae por lo que mi pregunta no es en referencia a si es correcto utilizarlos, ya que está claro que no, sino que es: ¿qué criterios se toman en cuenta para que una palabra sea aceptada como correecta?, ya que puede ser muy utilizada en algún país pero en otros no (ejemplo el verbo campeonar, en Perú, que al parecer no es utilizado más que ahí, pero la rae si lo tiene en su diccionario).
Si la academia mexicana de lengua permitiera el uso de eficientar (es una hipótesis, en realidad no sé si lo permite), ¿a quién tendría yo que hacer caso?


----------



## chics

En España se usa *hacer o ser más eficiente*, *aumentar/mejorar la eficiencia*... pero ninguno de los verbos que propones.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

eficientar, nunca lo escuché por estos lares. es extraño, porque no utilizan optimizar?
para mí ninguno de los dos.
Pero en cuanto a tu verdadera pregunta, pues hay que hacerle caso en lineas generales a la RAE, sin embargo debes tomar en cuanta los modismos de tu zona, y tambien tener claro que no sería un uso correcto, a la vista de las personas foraneas.
es mi humilde opinión.
Saludos
Rosa.


----------



## Betildus

Eficiente es un *adjetivo*. Creo (¡Huy!, ya ni me atrevo a escribirlo porque me pueden llevar al paredón de nuevo ) que pretender convertir en verbo un adjetivo es un error, al igual que la palabra gerente, cuando dicen que el verbo es "gerenciar"


----------



## chics

ROSANGELUS said:


> eficientar, nunca lo escuché por estos lares. Es extraño, porque no utilizan optimizar?


Sí, usamos optimizar, maximizar y minimizar.


----------



## bear715

Tilitili, hola........No estoy tan seguro que sólo ocurra en México.. Simplemente dar "eficientar" en google para que despliegue una lista de coincidencias  en muchos sitios de México y Latinoamérica....Te diré que radico en el DF y muchos aquí en la oficina utilizamos "eficientar", por ej. "Proceso para eficientar   X... " ... Coinciente de que "eficiente" es sólo un adjetivo y como mencionas, el verbo como tal no existe en RAE, he decidido quitar dicho verbo  de algunas presentaciones que teníamos publicadas en nuestra Intranet.  La pregunta al respecto sería : ¿qué tan permisible es utilizar modismos sin que esto se considere una falta grave de nuestra lengua?... ¿cómo saber si un modismo es suceptible de introducirse como propuesta para actualizar el RAE?... En fin, esperemos que alguien nos pueda retroalimentar al respecto.


----------



## talshanir

Hola:

Creo que a veces se usa una palabra que no está aceptada por la RAE, pero por "la demanda popular" se ven obligados a aceptarla como un localismo. Especialmente si desde el punto de la formación de la palabra se podría aceptar como cierta.

Y, sin embargo, yo no las usaría en un texto formal. No las usaría en una traducción de una empresa. A mí me causa muy mala impresión cuando veo esos usos.

Es mi opinión, nada más.


----------



## bear715

Estoy de acuerdo, "localismos" jamás deberían utilizarse en textos formales, sin embargo, cada vez más las grandes corporaciones se valen de ellos para dar soporte a alguna idea, incluso es común percatarse el amplio uso de los anglicismos.

Sin salirme mucho del punto principal y hablando estricamente de un ambiente local, así también, hablando de documentos "no oficiales" ¿qué tanto se considera una falta del idioma utilizar un localismo como "*eficientar*" cuando es de uso generalizado en la región donde se utiliza?

¿Alguien me puede orientar al respecto?   

Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá sí se usa el eficientar; no recuerdo haber oído eficientizar (será que eficientar es más eficiente, al tener menos letras).

Al buscar eficientar en Google, veo que la usan en la Cámara de Diputados (la mejor manera de saber que su uso es erróneo, jajajaja), en una editorial chilena, en Reforma (diario de gran importancia), y varias dependencias gubernamentales. En total encuentro 828,000 resultados.

Para eficientizar hay 195,000 resultados, y para optimizar 6'560,000.

Me parece que optimizar debería ser la correcta, pero no creo que en México vaya a ganar terreno, dada la influencia del vecino del norte.


----------



## bear715

Toño, hola.
Por favor, corrígeme si estoy mal, pero la palabra "*eficientar*" como verbo tampoco existe en Inglés.  Sólo pude encontrar

     • 
 efficient [ef'fi·cient || -nt] adj. effective, done  without waste (of time, resources, etc.)



Entonces, ¿de donde vendría la influencia del "Vecino del Norte" para seguir usando este localismo en México si en Estados Unidos tampoco existe?


Es verdad, existe muchas páginas gubernamentales que utilizan "*eficientar*"... ¿será acaso algo difundido en el ambiente político mexicano y como tal se ha proliferado su uso?   buen punto...

Saludos desde el DF.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bear, se me hace que están como nosotros, porque busqué "efficientize" y salen resultados (pocos, pero salen).

Sin embargo, tienes razón. Si ellos no lo usan, no sé de dónde nos la sacamos de la manga en México. 

Lo que sí me queda claro es que si se usa en Reforma o El Financiero (y en instituciones académicas de prestigio, como el IPADE), creo que la seguiremos viendo y usando en el futuro.


----------



## L4ut4r0

bear715 said:


> incluso es común percatarse el amplio uso de los anglicismos (palabra tampoco incluida en RAE).



No sé si entendí mal, pero el DRAE sí pone la palabra anglicismo.

*anglicismo**.*
*2.     * m. Vocablo o giro de esta lengua [inglés] empleado en otra.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_


----------



## bear715

Tienes razón L4,  la palabra si esta incluida en DRAE, gracias por hacer la aclaración.

Saludo!


----------



## osukaru

Eficientar......
Eficientizar....

Nunca habia oido esos "verbos" . Creo que no existen. 
Yo tambien diria optimizar. 

Gracias


----------



## trejosluna

Sres.
es una forma de dar un sentido de accion a un adjetivo al igual que se usa concientizar. 

En mi opinion yo diria que lo correcto es eficientizar(aunque no se escuche muy bien al pronunciarlo). En Centroamerica lo he escuchodo, aunque realmente yo no lo uso, por el contrario trato de usar por ejemplo: ser o hacer efeciente, optimizar (como dijo un compañero forista).

Por alguna razon no pude entrar a la pagina de la RAE, tal vez alguno pueda buscar el sufijo -izar.

Saludos.


----------



## chics

ToñoTorreón said:


> Al buscar eficientar en Google,... En total encuentro 828,000 resultados. Para eficientizar hay 195,000 resultados, y para optimizar 6'560,000.
> 
> Me parece que optimizar debería ser la correcta.


¡Ojo! _Optimizar_ no es un sustitutivo ni un sinónimo de _aumentar la eficiencia_, ni de "eficientar"/"eficientizar".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Chics
y entonces cual sería?


----------



## chics

¿Otra opción para _eficientar_? Aquí recurrimos a perífrasis, ya las comenté: _hacer más eficiente, hacer menos eficiente, mejorar/empeorar la eficiencia, elevar/bajar la eficiencia, conseguir una mayor eficiencia_, etc.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

En alguna paginas encontré que toman sinonimos las palabras abajo apuntadas, el probolema es que no es nada oficial , es solo otro foro en portugues en otra dirección, (no las traigo porque esta muy escondida la información)

Hacer mejor = Mejorar/Optimizar/Corregir/Perfeccionar

PD.
Tal vez, un buen sinónimo para _"eficientar"_, podría ser Mejorar, Desarrollar...no se me ocurre otra.
*desarrollar*

extender, desenvolver, desenrollar, desliar, desplegar
Antónimos: enrollar, envolver

acrecentar, aumentar, incrementar, amplificar, fomentar
Antónimos: disminuir, achicar, reducir

crecer, progresar, evolucionar, prosperar, perfeccionar
Antónimos: empeorar

florecer, germinar, madurar
explicar, exponer, explayar
*mejorar*

aumentar, acrecentar, renovar, regenerar, modernizar, enriquecer, desarrollar, arreglar, hermosear, embellecer, adornar
Antónimos: empeorar, perder

progresar, prosperar, ascender, ganar, medrar, adelantar, subir, trepar
despejar, aclarar, abonanzar
recuperarse, aliviarse, restablecerse, curarse


----------



## chics

Lo que pasa es que esto depende del contexto. 

Por ejemplo, imagina una bombilla , si *mejoro su eficiencia* (energética, pongamos) entonces va a iluminar más consumiendo lo mismo, y se calentará un poco menos. Si digo que *mejoro *la bombilla puede tratarse de otra cosa: que sea más fácil de enroscar, más barata de producir, más bonita... *Corregida* no valdría, porque no hemos mejorado un defecto. *Perfeccionada*... como _mejorada_, si consideramos que este cambio es a mejor... es más vago pero falso no, en lenguaje de marketing y comercial se usaría pero otros dirían que aún tiene cosas que mejorar. *Optimizar* una bombilla ¿respecto a qué? no se optimiza una bombilla sino sus características o su uso... no puede usarse ahí. Decir que está *más desarrollada*, pff... y la he desarrollado, por supuesto que no.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

OK. Entiendo y comparto tu ejemplo de la bombilla, pero y si hablamos de un proceso para hacer algo... creo que si estaría bien desarrollar, e incluso mejorar.

Si estamos? o aún no?


----------



## osukaru

Pueden llamarlo como quieran, pero esta claro que los "verbos" : eficientar y eficientizar NO existen! son incorrectos!

No los usen por favor!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

No existen en Perú, pero existe y se utiliza en Mexico.
aunque no lo reconozca el DRAE y a pesar de sonar tan feo...

Aclaro que por acá tampoco se utiliza.


----------



## bear715

trejosluna said:


> Por alguna razon no pude entrar a la pagina de la RAE, tal vez alguno pueda buscar el sufijo -izar.
> 
> Saludos.




Trejo y chics

Yo sí encontré en DRAE el significado del sufijo -izar:

*-izar**.*
 (Del lat. _-izāre_).
* 1.     * suf. Forma verbos que denotan una acción cuyo resultado implica el significado del sustantivo o del adjetivo básicos, bien por reducción del complemento directo a cierto estado, en los transitivos, como en _carbonizar, esclavizar, impermeabilizar,_ bien por la actitud del sujeto, en los intransitivos. _Escrupulizar, simpatizar._



Tomando en cuenta lo anterior "*eficientar*" significaría la capacidad de disponer de alguien o de algo para conseguir un efecto determinado, o sea, denotar la acción de "*eficiente*"....... creo que eso nos queda claro a todos.

Es claro de igual forma que su uso sería incorrecto ya no es reconocido por RAE como un verbo. 

Sin embargo, en un ámbito local y coloquial y debido también al uso frecuente en México y quizás en otros lados, vaya, para mí es un verbo de uso completamente aceptado....

Créanlo o no, esta lluvia de ideas ayudan a *eficientar *nuestra percepción sobre la lengua....   ejem... quise decir "mejorar"........

Saludos a todos y excelente ejemplo el de la bombilla.


----------



## osukaru

ROSANGELUS said:


> No existen en Perú, pero existe y se utiliza en Mexico.
> aunque no lo reconozca el DRAE y a pesar de sonar tan feo...
> 
> Aclaro que por acá tampoco se utiliza.



Que no lo reconozca la RAE no significa que no pueda ser utilizado en cierto pais. Creo yo. 

Pero tambien creo que las reglas se hicieron para respetarlas y por desgracia( para muchos) el castellano es una lengua espanola y lo que diga la RAE es ley.Y con todo el derecho de decir que es y que no es correcto. 

Es mi opinion.  Respetemos las normas!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

osukaru said:


> Que no lo reconozca la RAE no significa que no pueda ser utilizado en cierto pais. Creo yo.
> 
> Pero tambien creo que las reglas se hicieron para respetarlas y por desgracia( para muchos) el castellano es una lengua espanola y lo que dice la RAE es ley.Y con todo el derecho de decir que es y que no es correcto.
> 
> Es mi opinion.  Respetemos las normas!


Disculpame, pero estoy segura de que si fuera un modismo de tu país, tal vez aunque te pareciera errado , defendieras su uso, porque estarías acostumbrado a usarlo.
Te lo digo porque ya me ha pasado antes en este Foro, que en algún pais se utiliza alguna palabra, que en otros lugares parece ( y tal vez lo sea) un barvarismo, y de paso no aparece en la RAE. y al final la mayoría opina que hay que respetar los localismos...
Gracias por tu sugerencia de respetar las normas! es común que lo haga, pero que tal si respetamos tambien los coloquialismos autoctonos de cada región?

Por cierto, estoy infrigiendo las normas del foro, al responderte por acá. debí hacerlo por PM...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

La RAE es considerada por muchos como la máxima autoridad del lenguaje. Por otros, no. En este mismo foro hemos visto palabras que están incluídas en el DRAE y no se usan, palabras que se usan y que no están incluídas y palabras que tienen un significado distinto del recogido por el diccionario.

Como guía me parece muy buena, pero es imposible que recoja todas las palabras y todas las acepciones, simplemente porque el lenguaje evoluciona diariamente y la cantidad de hablantes es enorme.

Como decía en un post más arriba, acá eficientar se usa en la prensa, con lo que en mi opinión es válido su uso.


----------



## osukaru

Bueno si estoy de acuerdo, el lenguaje evoluciona diariamente. Pero hay casos en los que evoluciona tanto que ya casi no se parece al original.

Pero debo decir que de tanto ver y repetirme a mi mismo "eficientar, eficientar" , se me ha metido a la cabeza .....hasta ya me suena normal ( no osukaru, no!! reacciona!!!! )

Saludos.


----------



## xeneize

> NO existen! son incorrectos!





> No los usen por favor!


 
Y....te lo tomaste muy a pecho, osukaru!...
No veo dónde esté el problema.
Yo no uso _eficientar_, pero si la gente lo usara y en mi país estuviera aceptado su uso, lo haría.
En tu país no es correcto, pero en México sí, existe y se usa, como nos dijeron nuestros amigos mexicanos, así que, para mí en su ámbito está bien usarlo, pueden usarlo y quedarse tranquilitos. No veo porque tendría que irle a decir "no lo usen, no es correcto" a nuestros compañeros. 
Ellos ya lo saben que en el Rae no está, y lo comprobamos nosotros también, y sin embargo lo usan.
Aunque para la Rae no esté bien...No creo que la Rae los vaya a regañar ahí 
Igual, si ellos (los mexicanos) quisieran en ciertos contextos tener en cuenta el hecho de que la palabra no pertenece a un habla más esmerada o recomendada por la Academia, seguro que son capaces de sustituir ese término con un sinónimo o giro apropiado.

De paso, ¿cómo sería que su formación no respecta "las reglas del idioma", en todo caso?
No es así, según yo.
De cualquier adjetivo, teóricamente, se puede formar un verbo, creo yo.
Sin irnos más lejos:
_*consciente*_= _*concientizar*_ o _*concienciar*_
entonces:
_*eficiente*_= _*eficientizar*_ o *eficientar*
El primero me suena mejor, de hecho.
Saludos


----------



## L4ut4r0

osukaru said:


> Pero tambien creo que las reglas se hicieron para respetarlas y por desgracia (para muchos) el castellano es una lengua espanola y lo que diga la RAE es ley.Y con todo el derecho de decir que es y que no es correcto.
> 
> Es mi opinion.  Respetemos las normas!



Ley es lo que manda el congreso de mi país. La RAE no obliga a nadie.

¿Qué piensas de la palabra carpeta como sinónimo de pupitre? ¿Es un error usarla? 

Otros peruanismos que no salen en el DRAE: chape por beso; cocodrilo por negro; conchudez por desparpajo; cuadrarse por estacionar o aparcar; engreído por consentido.

PD: Javier Marías lo dice mejor que yo
La Academia no ordena ni impone ni exige: tan sólo orienta, sugiere, recomienda, aconseja. No obliga, y la prueba la tenemos en las barbaridades que leemos y oímos en la prensa a diario, sin que se multe a nadie por ello. El Diccionario, a su vez, no dicta normas, sino que las recoge y las refleja.​


----------



## osukaru

Hola....

Creo que nos estamos saliendo del tema un poco.
Me parece que estas confundiendo peruanismo con jerga peruana.
En el sitio "Jergas de habla hispana" encontraras un listado de jergas de muchos paises latinoamericanos para que te ilustres mejor.

Obviamente, sera muy dificil que encuentres una jerga de un pais especifico en el DRAE. 

Te doy un ejemplo de peruanismo : " Juan me cae pesado" , que significaria "Juan no me cae bien, me cae mal". Los mexicanos dirian "Juan me cae gordo". Tambien he escuchado decir a unos amigos mexicanos "Me fue como en feria" , creo que significa "Me fue muy mal".Y asi cada pais tiene sus respectivos modismos. entiendes? Supongo que ya lo sabias.

Una jerga es una palabra tecnica, inventada.(chape, conchudez, cuadrarse, etc)

En el caso de "eficientar" no estoy muy seguro como catalogarlo.Algunos han dicho que es un simple coloquialismo (aunque alguien dijo que en Mexico se usa de manera formal incluso). En realidad es muy dificil saberlo. Alguien se anima a catalogarlo?  Desde mi punto de vista no seria un modismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Prometo

En vez de EFICIENTE, mejor usas EFICAZ.


----------



## xeneize

Hola, yo lo definiría un mexicanismo, dado que al parecer únicamente se usa ahí.
Seguro que no "jerga"...Si aparece en los diarios más importantes del país y en los sitios institucionales!....


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Prometo said:


> En vez de EFICIENTE, mejor usas EFICAZ.


No son lo mismo.
Eficacia es la capacidad de lograr un objetivo y eficiencia es hacerlo con el menor coste en recursos.


----------



## Argótide

osukaru said:


> En el caso de "eficientar" no estoy muy seguro como catalogarlo.Algunos han dicho que es un simple coloquialismo (aunque alguien dijo que en Mexico se usa de manera formal incluso). En realidad es muy dificil saberlo. Alguien se anima a catalogarlo? Desde mi punto de vista no seria un modismo.


 
No, seguramente no es modismo.  Es dialecto.


----------



## DOCALF

Hola a todos y todas.
He estado leyendo la discusión que se tiene acerca de una palabra "eficientar" o "eficientizar", es importante que abogemos por el uso de palabras señaladas Por la RAE, pero también que nos quede claro que los idiomas fluyen, se enriquecen, viven. El español es un claro ejemplo. les dejo una explicación somera pero contundente emitida por la UNESCO:
        "...el idioma es un instrumento al servicio de la comunidad que lo utiliza ; siempre en evolución, los idiomas escritos evolucionan más lentamente que aquellos que son solamente orales. Pero la importancia de un idioma está en relacion no tanto a sus calidades intrínsecas, sino al papel que juega el pueblo que lo utiliza, ya sea en el plano político, económico, religioso o cultural."


----------



## maxswords

Estimados amigos, con el objeto de clarificar un poco con respecto al verbo eficientar, encontré algunos vínculos que les pueden parecer interesantes, sin embargo por ser nuevo en este foro no me es permitido aún poner vínculos a otras páginas.

En principio pienso que la raíz es eficiencia. El sufijo Ar que sirve para convertir en verbo un sustantivo o un adjetivo. En fin, de algo puede ser que ayude la información que encontré. Saludos.


----------



## maxswords

Si buscan en conjugación de verbos en este foro, encontrarán que la respuesta automática dice que se conjuga eficientar como el verbo amar.

Saludos.


----------



## Camilo1964

bear715 said:


> Trejo y chics
> 
> Yo sí encontré en DRAE el significado del sufijo -izar:
> 
> *-izar**.*
> (Del lat. _-izāre_).
> * 1.     * suf. Forma verbos que denotan una acción cuyo resultado implica el significado del sustantivo o del adjetivo básicos, bien por reducción del complemento directo a cierto estado, en los transitivos, como en _carbonizar, esclavizar, impermeabilizar,_ bien por la actitud del sujeto, en los intransitivos. _Escrupulizar, simpatizar._
> 
> 
> 
> Tomando en cuenta lo anterior "*eficientar*" significaría la capacidad de disponer de alguien o de algo para conseguir un efecto determinado, o sea, denotar la acción de "*eficiente*"....... creo que eso nos queda claro a todos.
> 
> Es claro de igual forma que su uso sería incorrecto ya no es reconocido por RAE como un verbo.
> 
> Sin embargo, en un ámbito local y coloquial y debido también al uso frecuente en México y quizás en otros lados, vaya, para mí es un verbo de uso completamente aceptado....
> 
> Créanlo o no, esta lluvia de ideas ayudan a *eficientar *nuestra percepción sobre la lengua....   ejem... quise decir "mejorar"........
> 
> Saludos a todos y excelente ejemplo el de la bombilla.



Bear:

Comparto contigo que es totalmente válido crear palabras desde una raíz con el agregado de un sufijo, sólo que en el ejemplo que planteas dado que el sufijo es _-izar_ el verbo derivado sería _eficientizar_.*

La Academia, con todo que el DRAE parece un ente fosilizado (algunas veces), está siendo permisiva con estas creaciones. Lo afirmo porque recientemente le consulté cuál sería el adjetivo que, en español, describiría la cualidad de hacer que algo se torne _mate _y me contestó que no había ninguno recogido en el DRAE pero que, desde _mate_, se crea correctamente el verbo _matificar _y, en consecuencia, el adjetivo _matificante_.

Así que por argumento _a fortiori_, si con _mate _se vale, con _eficiente (_y por similares razones) debería valer.

Saludos,

Camilo
-----
* El sufijo _-ar_, según el mismo DRAE, parece que se reserva para sustantivos y adjetivos.


----------



## UNIVERSIDADABIERTA

xeneize said:


> Y....te lo tomaste muy a pecho, osukaru!...
> No veo dónde esté el problema.
> Yo no uso _eficientar_, pero si la gente lo usara y en mi país estuviera aceptado su uso, lo haría.
> En tu país no es correcto, pero en México sí, existe y se usa, como nos dijeron nuestros amigos mexicanos, así que, para mí en su ámbito está bien usarlo, pueden usarlo y quedarse tranquilitos. No veo porque tendría que irle a decir "no lo usen, no es correcto" a nuestros compañeros.
> Ellos ya lo saben que en el Rae no está, y lo comprobamos nosotros también, y sin embargo lo usan.
> Aunque para la Rae no esté bien...No creo que la Rae los vaya a regañar ahí
> Igual, si ellos (los mexicanos) quisieran en ciertos contextos tener en cuenta el hecho de que la palabra no pertenece a un habla más esmerada o recomendada por la Academia, seguro que son capaces de sustituir ese término con un sinónimo o giro apropiado.
> 
> De paso, ¿cómo sería que su formación no respecta "las reglas del idioma", en todo caso?
> No es así, según yo.
> De cualquier adjetivo, teóricamente, se puede formar un verbo, creo yo.
> Sin irnos más lejos:
> _*consciente*_= _*concientizar*_ o _*concienciar*_
> entonces:
> _*eficiente*_= _*eficientizar*_ o *eficientar*
> El primero me suena mejor, de hecho.
> Saludos


----------



## DominicanGirl239

Hola a todos, me ha llamado mucho la atención esta discusión. Estoy de acuerdo con Xeneize, L4ut4r0 y DOCALF. Osukaru en cierta medida se pone un poco radical. La RAE no puede abarcar a la vez todas las variaciones que van surgiendo con el tiempo, por eso constantemente busca actualizarse. 

Si bien el castellano es la lengua madre de los países de habla hispana, no menos cierto es que cada uno de ellos tiene sus propios modismos y jergas, como bien dice Osukaru, los cuales tarde o temprano son reconocidos por la RAE como propios de X país o región.

La palabra "eficientizar" se utiliza mucho en mi país, República Dominicana, en lugar de optimizar; aunque desconozco la razón. Aquí es utilizada formalmente, es decir, fuera de lo que es en México, aquí no es parte del coloquialismo dominicano. La he visto en infinidad de periódicos, revistas, anuncios de empresas, textos académicos (de índole técnica)...etc. 

A mí en lo personal me gusta más "eficientizar", pues tengo una pequeña fijación con las palabras que terminan en "-izar"   Sólo resta esperar qué dictaminará la RAE cuando el uso a nivel mundial se vea incrementado (porque lo hará, sin duda alguna). 

No hay que resistirse al cambio, aunque lo he hecho en ocasiones (como por ejemplo cuando la RAE determinó que "este" y "ese" no llevan acentuación ortográfica)  ¡Saludos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues menudo palabrejo, sólo con verle las consonantes me entra como una rasposidad en la boca.


----------



## juandelsur

DominicanGirl239 said:


> Hola a todos, me ha llamado mucho la atención esta discusión. Estoy de acuerdo con Xeneize, L4ut4r0 y DOCALF. Osukaru en cierta medida se pone un poco radical. La RAE no puede abarcar a la vez todas las variaciones que van surgiendo con el tiempo, por eso constantemente busca actualizarse.
> 
> Si bien el castellano es la lengua madre de los países de habla hispana, no menos cierto es que cada uno de ellos tiene sus propios modismos y jergas, como bien dice Osukaru, los cuales tarde o temprano son reconocidos por la RAE como propios de X país o región.
> 
> La palabra "eficientizar" se utiliza mucho en mi país, República Dominicana, en lugar de optimizar; aunque desconozco la razón. Aquí es utilizada formalmente, es decir, fuera de lo que es en México, aquí no es parte del coloquialismo dominicano. *La he visto en infinidad de periódicos, revistas, anuncios de empresas, textos académicos (de índole técnica)...etc.
> *
> A mí en lo personal me gusta más "eficientizar", pues tengo una pequeña fijación con las palabras que terminan en "-izar"   Sólo resta esperar qué dictaminará la RAE cuando el uso a nivel mundial se vea incrementado (porque lo hará, sin duda alguna).
> 
> No hay que resistirse al cambio, aunque lo he hecho en ocasiones (como por ejemplo cuando la RAE determinó que "este" y "ese" no llevan acentuación ortográfica)  ¡Saludos!



Hola: Creo que tenés razón. Entonces será pariente cercana (por parte de sus creadores) de _concretizar_, que sí está aceptada por la RAE, aunque ya existiera una palabra que transmite la idea a la perfección. 
Saludos


----------



## Fanie6

Betildus said:


> Eficiente es un *adjetivo*. Creo (¡Huy!, ya ni me atrevo a escribirlo porque me pueden llevar al paredón de nuevo ) que pretender convertir en verbo un adjetivo es un error, al igual que la palabra gerente, cuando dicen que el verbo es "gerenciar"



No sería el mismo caso con la palabra óptimo, la cual no obstante ser un adjetivo se conjuga para decir optimizar, conjugación que sí esta contemplada en la RAE? Cuál sería la diferencia para utilizar uno y el otro no?


----------



## carlosllergo

En la RAE encontré esto:

*-izar**.*
(Del lat. _-izāre_).
*1.* suf. Forma verbos que denotan una acción cuyo resultado implica el significado del sustantivo o del adjetivo básicos, bien por reducción del complemento directo a cierto estado, en los transitivos, como en _carbonizar, esclavizar, impermeabilizar,_ bien por la actitud del sujeto, en los intransitivos. _Escrupulizar, simpatizar.

_... por lo que entiendo, aplicaría para eficientizar y no para eficientar.


----------



## celiapgt

Solo como referencia, dado que este hilo de conversación ya es muy anterior a la fecha de hoy, les dejo el tuit de RAE al respecto (RAE on Twitter)

Yv Pou on Twitter
RAE (@RAEinforma) | Twitter @RAEinforma
se puede usar "eficienta" o "eficientiza" al decir «El taller eficienta la producción al usar...»  ¿es correcto? --- Yv Pou (@PouYv) 9 de julio de 2014

 *RAE*‏Cuenta verificada @*RAEinforma*
En respuesta a @*PouYv*
@*PouYv* #*RAEconaultas* «Eficientar» y «eficientizar» son derivados formalmente correctos y de empleo habitual en varios países de América.


----------

